# Dojo loach



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

In a 55 gallon tank with one dojo loach (7 inches) and two clown loaches (3 & 5 inches), would another dojo be too much? I feel he/she should have a friend, but don't want to overstock. I know they can all get a foot long or more. If this would be pushing it for adults, approximately how long would they be okay? Would I have time to upgrade before this becomes too much? 

I'm not sure I'm keeping the clowns. I've had bad luck with them before. This is an established tank I'm getting next weekend.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think getting another Dojo would be a problem, because they are only known to get about 8" long, i have 3 gold ones in my moms 55 Gallon, of course they are still young ones, but i dont see where it should be a problem


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That would be fine. ANother clown loach would be ideal also as they are sociable creatures.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I had wondered about the clowns. I know they can all get pretty big and didn't want to overstock.

Although, I'd eventually like to get a much bigger tank > 90 gallons, that's fairly far off right now.

Can't decide if I should keep the clowns at all. I'm a little afraid of them dying. I had several bad go 'rounds with them years ago. Although I know a good deal more about tanks in general now, thanks to the forum.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Adding another clown would be beneficial to the 2 you already have. Happy fish are generally healthier fish.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

This is in an established tank we are getting this weekend. How long should I let the tank and fish get accustomed to their new home before introducing new fish? I'm going to float the filters in original tank water to try to minimize good bacteria loss. Also, the gravel and substrate is all coming with it. I plan to keep it moist to help out with the bacteria as well.

And as I am unfamiliar with dojo loaches, what sort of behavior should I expect so that I'll know if it's normal behavior or if he/she is lethargic or stressed? Are they active or calm fish? Do they generally eat like the cories - ravenously and nonstop? Or should I not expect to "see" them eat much?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the Dojo, when mine were in my tank, they were always out and about and loved to eat when ever i added food, they would be right out with the other fish's , now they are in my moms tank they still come out to eat but stay hidden a bit cause of the Bigger fish in the tank, as soon as i can im putting them back in my tank, but Dojo's are fun to watch they like current and love to play in it, so if you have a power head with current running they will probably play in it..


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks. I didn't know how active or inactive they usually are. A friend of mine said whenever she saw them in the store, they were just kind of laying on the bottom. Didn't know if that was normal or not.

I think I read they are more nocturnal (could be dreaming that) and so I didn't know if I would see them eat much or if they would wait until lights out.

The other fish I kinda know what to expect of them. Appreciate the input!


----------

